# Latest find has me skipping for joy !!!



## Tricycle Monkey (Mar 22, 2014)

*Yep its a Skippy !!! *

Think its 1937, an in amazing shape for its age. Also seams to be all original (I think). Still need to do some research but so excited to find this gem !!!

Pics !!!


----------



## raidingclosets (Mar 22, 2014)

That thing is extremely cool!


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 22, 2014)

What a great looking trike! Very nice find.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Mar 22, 2014)

That is really nice looking! Cool trike!


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2014)

great find!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice congrats !!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 22, 2014)

*Super cool trike*

Love that deco look. Sweet!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 22, 2014)

*Yep its a Skippy !!!*

Great find!
We are the same age!


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 22, 2014)

Terrific find and beautiful example of a 1930s Skippy! The only two parts that may have been replaced are the pedals and hub caps if a 1937 model. That year the Skippy appears to have come with streamlined teardrop pedals with nickel plated end caps and rear hub caps having a rib design going across them in the middle. The seat design is definite original! If your skippy varies by a year or so it could mean a difference in hub cap and pedal design, so it's entirely possible they are original also. Again, very nice acquisition! 

Dave


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 22, 2014)

Terrific score!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 23, 2014)

That is neat,made me chuckle


----------



## tailhole (Mar 23, 2014)

cool, now let's see you ride it!


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats on a great find!  What's the story behind it?  How did you find it?
I've had a couple of 'em and have the twin to yours currently, in my stable.  If you have any plans on selling please let me know!!  Direct contact: Astreamliner@aol.com


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone !!!




ridingtoy said:


> Terrific find and beautiful example of a 1930s Skippy! The only two parts that may have been replaced are the pedals and hub caps if a 1937 model. That year the Skippy appears to have come with streamlined teardrop pedals with nickel plated end caps and rear hub caps having a rib design going across them in the middle. The seat design is definite original! If your skippy varies by a year or so it could mean a difference in hub cap and pedal design, so it's entirely possible they are original also. Again, very nice acquisition!
> 
> Dave




Thanks Dave for the added info. Always much appreciated! I just kind of guessed on a year from the little info I had found online, so like you said it could vary from a year or so. 



Oldbikes said:


> Congrats on a great find!  What's the story behind it?  How did you find it?
> I've had a couple of 'em and have the twin to yours currently, in my stable.  If you have any plans on selling please let me know!!  Direct contact: Astreamliner@aol.com




No great find story on this one, just saw it listed in an auction about an hour and a half away and was lucky enough to get it on my max bid. I've lost on a few great items at cash only auctions before. No plans to sell at this time but if that would change I will let you know.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks!  Keep me posted


----------

